
My App received 580 Upvotes on Product Hunt. This is how I did it - farisbrni
https://blog.coinblick.com/coinblick-product-hunt/
======
ivoallasap
Nice job! Did you also share the post on Product Hunt? I recall a company
having a botched launch because any upvotes they got from sharing the link
weren't counted.

~~~
farisbrni
Thanks man. No I didn’t share the post on PH. The hunt was actually last
Monday.

------
johnwheeler
Next up? My post got 50 upvotes on Hacker News. Here’s how I did it.

In all seriousness, congrats on the milestone. I hope you can make some dough
out of it.

